# Lopi LX Universal Flue Adapter



## PaVaSt (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 1982 Lopi Classic LX fireplace insert.  Currently, it vents directly into the flue bell of my chimney.  I'd like to pipe it to the top of the chimney, but this requires a special part due to the way Lopi designed the flue collar back in those days (see picture.)  Travis Industries (the maker of Lopi) used to make a flue adapter to retrofit these units but they stopped making them around 2000 and ran out of stock not much longer after that.  They provided a drawing to a local dealer near me.  I've attached the drawing to this post.  2 questions: 1 - does anyone know where any of these may still be laying around?  2 - If not, does anyone know anybody who would build this for me?  I've been sending it out for quote all over metro detroit and for some inexplicable reason, nobody will touch it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Reg


----------



## courtnee (Sep 25, 2015)

PaVaSt said:


> I have a 1982 Lopi Classic LX fireplace insert.  Currently, it vents directly into the flue bell of my chimney.  I'd like to pipe it to the top of the chimney, but this requires a special part due to the way Lopi designed the flue collar back in those days (see picture.)  Travis Industries (the maker of Lopi) used to make a flue adapter to retrofit these units but they stopped making them around 2000 and ran out of stock not much longer after that.  They provided a drawing to a local dealer near me.  I've attached the drawing to this post.  2 questions: 1 - does anyone know where any of these may still be laying around?  2 - If not, does anyone know anybody who would build this for me?  I've been sending it out for quote all over metro detroit and for some inexplicable reason, nobody will touch it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Reg


Did you find out where to get one of these or how to get one made? 

thank you.


----------

